

Leftronic launches on Techcrunch - cdelsolar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/22/leftronic-relaunch/

======
itay
I worked with Leftronic back in August and again last month for some demos we
did at Splunk (for our SDKs), and it was a joy.

Lionel and Rajiv were always very responsive and very accepting of feedback,
and they actually fixed all the problems I had found back in August. Triple-A
team here :)

